

12 Steps to Writing Better Web Code - allang
http://kellysutton.tumblr.com/post/12836879386/12-steps-to-writing-better-web-code

======
Glowbox
Great post and most of these steps are really helpful.

The only thing I'm not too sure about is step 11, discouraging of IDEs. I do
agree with your point that one should not depend on a IDE. However, IDEs can
give you autocompletion, easy refactoring, finding references etcetera.
Personally, I find some of these features invaluable.

~~~
glenngillen
I get autocompletion and finding of references in every editor I've used for
at least the past decade.

As for easy refactoring, I definitely found it useful when I was doing C#. In
hindsight I think it became a bit of a crutch and prevented me from properly
re-considering how I should approach the problem and instead ended up with
essentially the same but neater code.

------
threepointone
Regarding Step 6: Can you spin up ad-hoc development and staging environments
with one command?

Haaaaaave you met <http://vagrantup.com/> ?

~~~
kellysutton
I have. It's pretty close to what you'd want, although I wouldn't mind paying
for this as a service.

------
unclebobmartin
Great post. Love all the point except 11.

You can have my IDE when you pry it out of my cold dead hand. \-- Uncle Bob.

